# Why keep the dog's crate in your bedroom....?



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Last night Niko was panting and panting in his crate. It was warm in the bedroom, so at first I didn't think anything of it. But after an hour of non-stop panting, I finally climbed back out of bed to take him outside. He had already peed and pooped, so I thought maybe if he just cooled off he'd feel better.

Well, he let out the longest series of farts I have ever heard come out of any living creature.  And then had a puddle of diarrhea. I brought him back inside, gave him a dissolving strip of Gas-X and he went right to sleep.:wub:

I wonder what would have happened if his crate had been in a different part of the house where I wasn't aware that he was in distress? Would he have barked, even though he knows he will not get attention for barking and whining in his crate?

Anyway, I thought I'd share that story. It seems like a good argument for keeping your dog's crate in your bedroom. 

And the culprit in the whole upset tummy was a mere four inches of a 12 inch bully stick. So I guess he won't be getting any more of those!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Well, he let out the longest series of farts I have ever heard come out of any living creature.


 EXACTLY the reason Jake's kennel is in the kitchen. He lets out some poisonous clouds while sleeping. As far as 3am potty breaks go, if he has ANY discomfort in the slightest, he whines and shakes the door of his kennel until my wife wakes up (combine the facts that I'm a sound sleeper AND I'm partially deaf - I'd sleep through World War III), shoves me out of bed, and I stumble to the kitchen and let him out, and usually follow him out, just to keep him focused on doing his business. YAY! Run-on sentence! oh well.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You know, I don't think Niko likes to fart in the house. No idea why. But I'm glad of it!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have never had any issues with Micah...can't speak for him. He's not crated at night anyway. Dante is 9 months and crated, knows he won't get attention for barking/whining in the crate at night. But if he whines/barks in the middle of the night, I know he's gotta go outside. It's rare but happens.

Akira is 7 yrs, and also no house training issues. The other night for the first time in a LONG time, she came over the my side of the bed (she sleeps on the dog bed on SO's side as there is more room there) and bumped my hand repeatedly to wake me up. she NEVER does this. I was half asleep and mumbled to her to go lay back down, but she started pacing and I woke up enough to realize she probably had an upset tummy. Let her out and she did her business, and went back to sleep.

We don't have room for our crates in the bedroom, a 54" wire and extra large furrari. Nor would I want them in there.

Your post is actually exactly why I don't keep them in the bedroom, even if we had the room. Panting, farting, moving around, no thanks.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Well this thread backfired on me! :blush:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

To be fair, I do often keep young puppies in the bedroom. But I move them out just like babies move to their cribs in their own rooms.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Well this thread backfired on me! :blush:


LOL! 

If he had been in another part of the house my guess is he would have barked eventually.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Actually this is a really good way to know a dog is bloating too.

I have dogs who will not bark or alert but will nudge. Or stare until I wake up. They have to be near me at night or else. 

But for bloat alone - I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The crate has always been in our room. He's more at ease close to us. He would flip if he was in another room at night alone-he's way to nosey and needs to know what's going on. He's 12 months now & for the last 3 months has not slept in his crate, but the door is left open & sometimes he will go in on his own. He likes to sleep in the doorway & will come & check on me several times during the night-I can hear/feel his nose resting on my pillow for a quick check & he will lay back down again.

We never play with him in our bedroom he knows it's a relaxing place to be. I also think our scent is the strongest in our bedroom-he's just at ease.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is very quiet at night. I don't hear any 'sounds' coming from him. However, it very well could be that my husband is louder.....such is my life. 

Hondo doesn't whine when he wants to go outside in the middle of the night. He sits by the edge of the bed.....inches from my face....stares a hole through my head and pants heavily in my face...no doubt killing my brain cells.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

We don't have room for crates but our three sleep soundly on their beds. Normally they are out for the night but on occasion will wake me to let them out. Just wish I could get them to bother the wife rather than me a 3 or 4 in the am.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

That is a very good argument! And I do agree. Kelso's crate has always been in our room since Meeka passed, and he will softly, ever so softly whimper if he has to go, or is having some GI distress. And he is our normally "loud" and vocal dog.

In our small room it never made sense anywhere we tried to put Allie's crate. So she is either free about the house (where she will jump on your head if she has to go or something) or in her crate in the room right next to us. And she is the quite one...but the one time I gave them "beggin strips" she WAAAHOOOOROOROORORROROROR from the other room...so I let her out...and she promptly shat everywhere outside.

So I learned Allie does not tolerate real or fake bacon :crazy: and that she will let us know in an emergency. Kelso acts all quite in his crate but I think it is because he knows we are right there! She is the quite one and will wail when something is up (has only happened 2 times or so). They are smart!
The bloat thing is scary, but scary as it could happen when we are not even home...so.....

mainly we just let her be out and about at night so she can let us know if something is up/or we can hear her that way. Kelso is usually crated at night (not as trustworthy as Ms AL), so makes sense for him to be in our room in case something arises...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol Shasta throws a HUGE fit in her crate if she REALLY has to go potty. She'll scream bloody murder at me and once she's out races downstairs. I'm convinced she would open the backdoor herself if she could! but the dogs sleep in the room at night with us. so i get it.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

stoli's crate has always been in my room as one there is no other place to put it and two he's my dog and my roommates don't want to have to go around this ginormous obstacle in the house...however I think he would prefer it there anyways as he has never slept in the crate at night since i got him at 3 months and has always been allowed to roam my room...but what's funny is he has never had an accident in there either (other than the initial potty breaking but even then only twice i think) he will go in and out of his crate freely at night and during the day as it is his "safe place" 
honestly I also just like having him close to me during the night one of the main reasons I got him was for that added security of knowing of someone was coming in my room and now even after watching a scary movie in the middle of the night by myself I sleep great knowing stoli's got my back!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I always kept crates in our room when they dogs were pups. At about 6 months I think they got freedom of just the upstairs with us then the whole house. At 15 months Max is still crated when we are not home but the crate is in my kitchen. Not my favorite place but really the only spot I have. I can't wait for the day he can have his freedom when we are at work but then again he does love his crate!


----------

